# New Chrimbo Cds...........



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Knowing my taste as you do, what do you think they are? All same group.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Slayer?


Nope.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Racey, Baccara, Kenny?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, pissed up.









Motorhead.

Ramones.

Tina Charles.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

i assumed something was affecting you Mark. WTF was the first guess


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Group? that rules out Ozzy then. Maybe Metallica.... or the Wurzels.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry guys - no go yet.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

My metal tastes never moved beyond the early 90's and I'm having trouble thinking of any newer bands, so I'll stick with the oldies:

Megadeth, Anthrax?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Stormtroopers of Death, Venom, The Carpenters?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I will try the C.D I bought my lad, Pantera.

Or did you get the complete works of AC/DC in a boxed CD and DVD set, I was temped by for myself.

Mike


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

New Pink Floyd box set?

Ian


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have a very varied musical taste


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


>


Seem like nice enough chaps to me - could have been friends of Freddie M I thought! Actually thought they were/are just a bit OTT on the high pan stuff as we say up our way in Bonnie Scotland.

Had a good listen to the Canadian session musicians "cocktail jazz" my daughter gave me, and although I know nothing about them, its very undemanding wallpaper listening with some nice jazz tucked in amongst the standards.


----------

